# Money taken from bank?? MOTO CLUB LDA S L



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Alrighty Folks,

Had some cash taken from bank this morning by MOTO CLUB LDA S L.

No idea who they are but something to do with motorcycles and road conditions. Anyone have any ideas??

D


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

DROOBY said:


> Alrighty Folks,
> 
> Had some cash taken from bank this morning by MOTO CLUB LDA S L.
> 
> ...


Cash?????

Or do you mean debited by bank transfer?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

According to google it's a company in Tres Cantos, Madrid. Best to query it with your bank, I would have thought, and block any possible future payments until you know what's up.


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

snikpoh said:


> Cash?????
> 
> Or do you mean debited by bank transfer?


yep debited this morning.
Done some googleing and looks like its a bit of a scam so off to bank to sort it.
D


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Let us know how you get on


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks like someone has got hold of your debit card number. This happened to us a while back (we'd apparently spent €295 in a casino!!). We did get the money back eventually, after Visa sorted it out.

We have no evidence but believe the number was captured when we were trying to add funds to a mobile phone account online.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

My daughter was here for a week and she got a call from her bank saying that someone had just attempted to buy £3000 of jewellery with her card. There seems to be a lot of cloning and card detail stealing going on at the moment


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

excuse me while I check my bank account


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Looks like someone has got hold of your debit card number. This happened to us a while back (we'd apparently spent €295 in a casino!!). We did get the money back eventually, after Visa sorted it out.
> 
> We have no evidence but believe the number was captured when we were trying to add funds to a mobile phone account online.


That's worrying, I do that often, can you name the phone company?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Monkey Hangers said:


> That's worrying, I do that often, can you name the phone company?


Movistar! We switched to a _contrato_ with Yoigo after that, €6 a month on direct debit - cheaper calls and no top-up hassle.


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Seems to be an insurance scam. They offer you free membership with insurance but don't tell you you have to pay after first year plus they obviously must pass your bank details to the club. Found this post on a spanish site from year ago.
Thing is i was with Linea Direct over three years ago and certainly was'nt asked about joining any
club! 

Hello friends / as:

Take heed that ye Hotline clients with a mamoneíto that they're up to these smart people ....

Last year I changed my usual insurance by Direct Line, which (truth be told) I've always done well with them in cars.

When I register last year, Ms. shift tells me to include in the MOTO CLUB "MAS MOTO" free. I asked him to report in more depth and tells me it's a kind of newsletter email will send me monthly.

I tell him I'm not interested at all, and I was not discharged in the service. She replies that it is free and only takes from 2 nd year. With more reason then I say no service at all.

Here is the futility of the day (justification absurd to sneak fourteen bucks / year):

https://www.clubmasmoto.com/wps/portal

A year has passed. I received a charge of LDA S.L. MOTO CLUB worth of 14.16 €.

What a ragamuffins ... appears that the latest craze in mobile telephony, fixed, internet services, water, electricity, gas, insurance and suputamadre is to sneak some more euritos (wrong lol). And the reason is simple ...

A "mistake" of only one euro a month for a company that has 10 million customers, they are: 10 million / month of benefits "by the face" .... josdeputa ....

Finally, be careful because some of you will surely secure the bike Hotline. I've already returned the receipt of Moto Club lda. S.L. and given the order to the bank of "automatic rejection" ...

Happy new year everyone!

A friend of mine had €600 taken from his account not long ago when he quired it turns out it was old Linea Direct again. When he phoned up to ask what is was for it turns out it was for his son's car insurance which had'nt been renewed for the year. Even though his son had left Spain and no longer had the car plus he always paid it out of his own account! Because he was registered at the same address as his father and obviously had the same surname they had accessed his account for the cash!!
Not the first time i've heard of this either Watch the old bank account carefully you have ten days to recall the payment.

D


----------



## Sunhat (Jun 20, 2012)

We discovered last week that the mobile phone internet we had been paying was for another person and not our number! Our internet was included with our mobile bill, which we never ever got! Movistar said they will give us the money back, around 120€  I wonder how long it will take? She said a month, we will see.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

One thing about paying by direct debit from a Spanish bank account which gets to me is that they always seem to take their money out before you receive the bill.
Now, you could blame this on the postal service, but ours is pretty good, so I think it's more the case of someone posting it late...

A bit of an aside here...
A few years ago, we noticed that our bank had paid out over 1,000 euros on an electric bill. Now, as we were expecting a bill in the region of 150 euros, that came as a bit of a shock!
It was over a week later when we received the bill. In the meantime, our bank manager rang the company to query the bill on our behalf and was told that they would not disclose details over the phone :frusty:
As it turned out, there was an error on the bill which was (eventually...) put right, but it made us very wary of the need to check our bank account daily (even if we can't stop these things happening, at least we wont look stupid when our card is refused in Carrefour for lack of funds!)

As to suddenly having to pay for things you didn't know you had signed up for...
That applies to so many things these days, especially with purchases made online.

Nearly every single online company appears to have checked cross-sale boxes which need to be carefully unchecked _on every page_.
I understand that everyone needs to make money, but this practice is so annoying!


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

I had a similar situation with gesa .they took €600 out before I received my bill .normally it's €100ish took ages to get sorted out .so now pay at ATM after receiving bill .reasoning if they can't get the bill to me before taking the money .they ain't getting it until I'm ready to pay.


----------



## Sunhat (Jun 20, 2012)

Our neighbour was being billed for a campo house he had never owned, it was a while before he realised (he can´t read or write) and it was all sorted out.


----------

